
Extremely well produced,entertaining look at technical SEO - mech422
https://ipullrank.com/runtime/
======
mech422
This really floored me. The production values alone make it worth watching. It
was fascinating to see how far 'technical' SEO has come (NLP, BigQuery, and
various other tools..)

